

The man who sold his 10% share of Apple for $800 - cesare
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Wayne

======
jacquesm
> He claimed that he didn't regret selling the stock as he had made "the best
> decision available at that time."

Fantastic attitude.

I think the article actually does him a disservice by stating that it is just
a 'claim', that suggests that he feels otherwise.

To suggest that he should feel different does not feel nice to me. I think it
is wonderful if someone can stand by their choices simply because they figured
that was the best they could have done with the information at the time.

Hindsight is 20/20, easy to say now 'you should have stayed on', when in fact
it could have gone the other way as well and he'd have been on the hook.

~~~
cesare
I agree completely.

BTW, there's more about this story here:
<http://extras.denverpost.com/books/chap0411h.htm>

